# Connect Tivo to computer w/out home network



## nomorecrackpipes (Dec 16, 2003)

Heck of a first post, huh?

I use the coffee shop below me for their internet, so I have no land phone line. What I want to do is connect my Tivo (Series 2) to this computer to allow us to download TV listings (not necessarily the home network). 

Is there a way to do this without setting up a home network? I don't need it and would like to save money whereever possible. Is it as simple as getting an S-video cable? Any help is welcome.


----------



## megazone (Mar 3, 2002)

A S-Video cable isn't going to do anything for things like guide downloads.

The TiVo needs a phoneline OR a network connection for guide data, period. If the coffee shop has WiFi that you're mooching, then you could just get a TiVo 11g WiFi adapter for your TiVo and put it on their network like your PC. (Of course, everyone else on their network will see your TiVo too.)

Another option is to get a WiFi router and put THAT on their network, then connect the TiVo and your PC to that. You'd have a little LAN and they'd be your uplink. Or you can get a wired adapter for the TiVo, and a cross-over Ethernet cable, and connect it to the wired port on your PC (if you don't have one, you'd need to buy an adapter there too), and then setup network forwarding on the PC so the TiVo would communicate through it.


In other words, there are a few ways to connect it.


----------



## nomorecrackpipes (Dec 16, 2003)

Thanks for the info, helps a lot.


----------



## AV_Novice (Jan 19, 2006)

How are you getting program guide updates with no phone line and no network connection?


----------



## Synthohol (Jul 14, 2003)

simple, usb ethernet adapter on tivo and a wireless bridge.
that was easy


----------



## nomorecrackpipes (Dec 16, 2003)

AV_Novice said:


> How are you getting program guide updates with no phone line and no network connection?


I'm not, that's why I'm asking the question. 

Tivo updates a few weeks in advance, so I'm set until 5/11. Right now there is a notice saying the program guide runs through 5/11. Sure, there are a couple of erros in the schedule, but it's fine. If I don't get this set up in time, we'll just set the normal recordings to "date/time" setting, no program info. The wife can't miss "Days."


----------



## hitbyatrain (Aug 15, 2004)

nomorecrackpipes said:


> If I don't get this set up in time, we'll just set the normal recordings to "date/time" setting, no program info. The wife can't miss "Days."


I'm assuming you have a Series 2 TiVo--which means you *can't* set it to just do "date/time" settings.

It ONLY operates with guide data and periodic calls home. You should get the wireless adapter.


----------



## TydalForce (Feb 9, 2006)

You've got 2 options, I think:

- get a Wired ethernet adapter for your TiVo and run an ethernet cable to your computer (and do Internet Sharing through the computer
- Get a Wireless adapter for the TiVo and just hook it up to the coffee shop's wireless network

Either way will cost no more than $50. The wired trick will be a little cheaper, and is a little "safer" for your TiVo since it won't be visiible to all the coffee shop patrons (not that there's much they could do). 

Wireless is probably a little easier and then you don't have to worry about the computer being on


----------

